# RE W.W.KING OF CAMPBELL AND ZENTIH OF CALIF.



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

OUR COMPANY HAVE BEEN GETTING MANY CALLS WITH COMPLAINTS 

OF WHEELS THAT HAVE BEEN ORDERED UP TO TWO TO FOUR MONTHS PLUS

PLEASE BE INFORMED THAT THESE ARE TWO DIFFERENT COMPANIES

WE ARE IN CAMPBELL


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

and whats the Diff??
price ??
quality ?
fast serv?
:dunno:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

That would clear right up if you quit trying to bank off the name you sold


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WHAT ARE THERE NAMES 

I HAVE BEEN ON LIL SINCE 2003 MY CUSTOMERS KNOW WHO I AM AND HOW TO CONTACT ME


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

SAME NUMBER FOR 4 YEARS 7147838740


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18285515
> *WHAT ARE THERE NAMES
> 
> I HAVE BEEN ON LIL SINCE 2003 MY CUSTOMERS KNOW WHO I AM AND HOW TO CONTACT ME
> *


WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND AND EDIT THE POST?


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Majorty of the posts have been edited!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 11 2010, 01:55 PM~18285751
> *WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND AND EDIT THE POST?
> *


CAUSE ME AND CHARLIE HAD A LONG TALK


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 11 2010, 12:55 PM~18285265
> *That would clear right up if you quit trying to bank off the name you sold
> *


 :0 dumb old basturd! got bamboozled! :buttkick:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 11 2010, 11:49 AM~18284866
> *OUR COMPANY HAVE BEEN GETTING MANY CALLS WITH COMPLAINTS
> 
> OF WHEELS THAT HAVE BEEN ORDERED UP TO TWO TO FOUR MONTHS PLUS
> ...


***** please! :uh: aint nobody ordering ''wire wheel king'' wheels :roflmao: shouldnt have been a drunken old dumb dipshit and sold the name to some fool from texas :0 QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## TOMT (Oct 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

too much hate, WWK and ZENITH both make killer wheels, why so serio?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 11 2010, 02:17 PM~18285922
> ****** please! :uh: aint nobody ordering  ''wire wheel king'' wheels :roflmao: shouldnt have been a drunken old dumb dipshit and sold the name to some fool from texas :0 QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :drama: :0


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 11 2010, 03:59 PM~18286778
> *too much hate, WWK and ZENITH both make killer wheels, why so serio?
> *


Yup


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 11 2010, 11:49 AM~18284866
> *OUR COMPANY HAVE BEEN GETTING MANY CALLS WITH COMPLAINTS
> 
> OF WHEELS THAT HAVE BEEN ORDERED UP TO TWO TO FOUR MONTHS PLUS
> ...


 :wow: QVOLE!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 11 2010, 12:55 PM~18285265
> *That would clear right up if you quit trying to bank off the name you sold
> *


LOL!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 11 2010, 02:17 PM~18285922
> ****** please! :uh: aint nobody ordering  ''wire wheel king'' wheels :roflmao: shouldnt have been a drunken old dumb dipshit and sold the name to some fool from texas :0 QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 11 2010, 05:46 PM~18287111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :biggrin: Ready :drama:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol at this thread


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

Seems like this topic was a promotion for Wire Wheel King :drama: :sprint:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 11 2010, 03:59 PM~18286778
> *too much hate, WWK and ZENITH both make killer wheels, why so serio?
> *


True...but "Zenith" is a brand name and looks better on a wire wheel instead of Burger King!!!and JD elivated the status of it to another level which it previously and originally wasn't!!!  .............


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 12 2010, 01:36 PM~18294059
> *True...but "Zenith" is a brand name and looks better on a wire wheel instead of Burger King!!!and JD elivated the status of it to another level which it previously and originally wasn't!!!  .............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 12 2010, 01:36 PM~18294059
> *True...but "Zenith" is a brand name and looks better on a wire wheel instead of Burger King!!!and JD elivated the status of it to another level which it previously and originally wasn't!!!  .............
> *


He said burger king :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

GLAD TO SEE THE BLIND LEADING THE BLIND

JUST TO MAKE IT CLEAR WE ARE NOT TRYING TO BANK ON THE NAME

WE HAVE KNOWLEDGE AND THE EXPERTISE . WE HAVE BEEN BUILDING WIRE 

WHEELS FOR 35 YEARS AND STILL ARE TAKING ORDERS WORLD WIDE


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 13 2010, 01:29 AM~18299769
> *
> GLAD TO SEE THE BLIND LEADING THE BLIND
> 
> Zenith Wire Wheel Co. of Campbell, CA*


 :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 12 2010, 02:36 PM~18294059
> *True...but "Zenith" is a brand name and looks better on a wire wheel instead of Burger King!!!and JD elivated the status of it to another level which it previously and originally wasn't!!!  .............
> *


 :roflmao: 
Burger King was always the first thing to come to mind when I seen WWK :happysad:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Good shit right here, wire wheel snitch gettin it on! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dayum


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 13 2010, 10:26 AM~18301594
> *Good shit right here, wire wheel snitch gettin it on!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody ever have probs with WWK wheels?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 13 2010, 09:26 AM~18301594
> *Good shit right here, wire wheel snitch gettin it on!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 13 2010, 12:26 PM~18301594
> *Good shit right here, wire wheel snitch gettin it on!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha is it just me or is it everytime that fool dose sumthin negative.......it always comes to light.......


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

billion dollar company? damn i didnt know they were doin it like that.......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Aug 14 2010, 08:41 AM~18307227
> *billion dollar company? damn i didnt know they were doin it like that.......
> *


I think he phoned BK..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
'cept he's gonna get a reverse lawsuit for using thier trademark on the rims. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 13 2010, 10:26 AM~18301594
> *Good shit right here, wire wheel snitch gettin it on!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 13 2010, 06:59 PM~18304879
> *Anybody ever have probs with WWK wheels?
> *


_*i say who ever you buy wheels from let it be a local builder who stands behind their work!!!
that way you wont have to go thru no 
B.S when you need any thing!!!!
!!!!
I bought some wheels from campbell 15-16 years ago and lately had an issue of wear and tear and they still held thier part !!!
onyl my 2cents!!*_


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Aug 15 2010, 09:18 PM~18318603
> *:drama:
> *


x2 :drama:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:420:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

kinda sad how that old fuckr sold his good name to some fool from texas, and now his old ass cant even sell his shit cus of the sorry ass name  :buttkick: pobre vato,, pinche alzheimers :banghead:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 17 2010, 07:00 PM~18337112
> *kinda sad how that old fuckr sold his good name to some fool from texas, and now his old ass  cant even sell his shit cus of the sorry ass name    :buttkick: pobre vato,, pinche alzheimers :banghead:
> *


HE SOLD IT TO A FRENCH MAN THEN HE SOLD IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 17 2010, 07:02 PM~18337129
> *HE SOLD IT TO A FRENCH MAN THEN HE SOLD IT TO ME :biggrin:
> *


fukin old people no valen verga! got to take them for all theyre worth!! :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

So when is this bogus topic gonna be placed in offtopic?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 17 2010, 07:00 PM~18337112
> *kinda sad how that old fuckr sold his good name to some fool from texas, and now his old ass  cant even sell his shit cus of the sorry ass name    :buttkick: pobre vato,, pinche alzheimers :banghead:
> *


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 17 2010, 09:00 PM~18337112
> *kinda sad how that old fuckr sold his good name to some fool from texas, and now his old ass  cant even sell his shit cus of the sorry ass name    :buttkick: pobre vato,, pinche alzheimers :banghead:
> *


You trying to say people in TEXAS cant build wire wheels?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

let this die now!!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 19 2010, 04:42 PM~18355516
> *let this die now!!
> *











you die now!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18356393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahi llevatela compa!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 15 2010, 10:05 PM~18318477
> *i say who ever you buy wheels from let it be a local builder who stands behind their work!!!
> that way you wont have to go thru no
> B.S when you need any thing!!!!
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> THATS ORIGINAL RIGHT THERE CARNAL TTT.


VERY NICE WHEELS..........


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

blast from the past:rofl:
i gotta take back what i said on page 1 about wwk. he's doing his own thing and not trying to muscle in on the zenith name. good looking wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ordering my og cambells in a few weeks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> HE SOLD IT TO A FRENCH MAN THEN HE SOLD IT TO ME :biggrin:


:rimshot:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

mrcadillac said:


> ***** please! :uh: aint nobody ordering ''wire wheel king'' wheels :roflmao: shouldnt have been a drunken old dumb dipshit and sold the name to some fool from texas :0 QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


 What did you say?????


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

????? what you say now


Crenshaw's Finest said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:
> Burger King was always the first thing to come to mind when I seen WWK :happysad:


What wheels you ridin now


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

fool2 said:


> blast from the past:rofl:
> i gotta take back what i said on page 1 about wwk. he's doing his own thing and not trying to muscle in on the zenith name. good looking wheels:thumbsup:


 Quoted for truth!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I LIKE THE WAY THEIR WHEELS LOOK BUT I STILL DONT LIKE THE NAME!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> I LIKE THE WAY THEIR WHEELS LOOK BUT I STILL DONT LIKE THE NAME!!!


 The name Wire Wheel King is a name the late Jim Craig called himself he said he was the Wire Wheel King the staff kept the name to honor him he was a great and very generous man


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

it don't matter what the name is, just look at the product


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

4years... thats coo n all.... but zenith wire wheels been made in campbell calif since 1970's


jus sayn....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

1SJESR said:


> 4years... thats coo n all.... but zenith wire wheels been made in campbell calif since 1970's
> 
> 
> jus sayn....


WWK is the Zenith from the 70s, same people just diffrent name


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I would have called them Campbell Wheels, Campbells of California. 

Such name would have kept the history and reputation it deserves. 

The name would have placed the City of Campbell on the World Map and against another city that makes wheels as well (City of Dayton).

Wire wheel king sounds cheesy. 

Wire wheel king sounds like China Wheels.


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

could sound like china wheels.... but they dont look like china's! real zenith wheels come out of campbell calif like they been from the 70's. jd n wwk both make bad ass wheels! just cant forget there birth place!  ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CAMPBELL NORTHERN CALIF! 1970-2006... RIP MR. CRAIG! ZENITH FOUNDER!


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

YES SIR! SAME QUALITY AS WELL!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have WWK KO's on my 2001 Z's. Charlie kept me informed every step of the way even though it was a small dollar order. I was bitching because I wanted to see them before I left to Afghanistan and I missed them by a couple days and he NEVER acted like the dick I was being. Great service, GREAT product and the OG Cali wire wheel maker. Gonna hit them up for a spare here soon and I know it's going to be the best wheel I can buy.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> The
> 
> name Wire Wheel King is a name the late Jim Craig called himself he said he was the Wire Wheel King the staff kept the name to honor him
> 
> he was a great and very generous man


:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup::werd:


YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> it don't matter what the name is, just look at the product


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> The name Wire Wheel King is a name the late Jim Craig called himself he said he was the Wire Wheel King the staff kept the name to honor him he was a great and very generous man


OH OK...THATS UNDERSTANDABLE!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I would have called them Campbell Wheels, Campbells of California.
> 
> Such name would have kept the history and reputation it deserves.
> 
> ...


THAT DOES MAKE SENCE!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1SJESR said:


> YES SIR! SAME QUALITY AS WELL!


this set is dated from 1985 and still nice as hell! (and 4 sale on another thread cheap!)
chrome still very nice! STAMPED ZENITH CAMBELL


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> this set is dated from 1985 and still nice as hell! (and 4 sale on another thread cheap!)
> chrome still very nice! STAMPED ZENITH CAMBELL


 Very nice!


----------

